# Recommended books.



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey fellows!

Jim, I know this is right up your alley!

Which book(s) would you recommend for scholarly study? I need some bee biology books that go beyond the usual management issues. How about journals? 

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

For biology, there is one and only one book you
need to quickly become a pedantic and annoying
expert:

"Form and Function in the Honey Bee" by Lesley Goodman

This is a complete survey of the honey bee using
very high-resolution and excellent quality 
microphotographs, and very clear text to explain
every little nook and crevice.

The book is not at all cheap, but it is worth
every penny. Check with Kim of Bee Culture, as
they imported a large stock of the books, which 
I wish I had waited for, as the shipping from
the UK on a single copy was expensive.

Even if you get bored with the biology and
physiology, the pictures are wonderful.
(And you'll find out that *Bees Got HAIRY EYEBALLS*!)


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Jim,
I think I would try and avoid the annoying, though I am frequently accused of being pedantic, when I think I am being sagacious.

But thanks for the info. I have to budget accordingly and I would much rather spend on a good book than anything else.

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok,

Lets assume that perhaps $160.00 is a little too much. Is there anything else in the $50-75 range?

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

The book Jim is talking about is for $83.36(including shipping to USA) if I am not missing something. here is the  IBRA page  4th book from top.
hope this helps

how do we contact Kim flottum, Jim? I don't find this book in beeculture catalog

[ February 24, 2007, 11:19 AM: Message edited by: balhanapi ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I didn't see there were two of these. I'll move mine to the larger...


I've been enjoying The Wisdom of the Hive by Thomas Seeley for the last year. It's a bit dry, and I would take your time, but it's quite detailed. A lot of details of what drives the checks and balances in the hive to allow the bees to make decisions as a colony. It is written at a very high level of detail while at the same time has explanations for the technical concepts that a non-etymologist might not already know. It also details some of the experiments done to figure these things out.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Albert,
I am not sure if its detailed enough for what your looking for, but "Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping" by Dewey M Caron (ISBN 1-878075-09-8) is setup for classroom instruction. It had discussion points, questions for review, additional reading topics and excercises.

This book is used in the University of Delaware's course "Apiology and Apiculture" (ENWC 214) Offered in classroom or online format.
This book has chapters on bee biology and goes beyong the basic beekeeping instruction book. It costs somewhere around $35 plus shipping.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Everyone,

Thanks to all of you for the recomendations. As I have said before, I'm seriously considering a change, if not in vocation, then at the very least in lifework. I own a beautiful piece of property and the bees are the most fascinating animals I have raised. Now, pigs do have a better personality, but I think I enjoy the bees more.

I think that I might be able to make a contribution to the apicultural community with steadfast diligence and effort. I just need a new education to help me on my way.

Thanks again for all your help!

Albert


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Balhanapi,

Right you are! The other place I saw it in was 80 pounds!

Thanks Again
Albert


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I ordered 'Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping' from half.com (got it for $23 including shipping, couldn't resist it at that price!) now hope that it is something beyond the usual beginners book.

Also what book do you guys suggest for practical beekeeping? I mean the stuff that we do in our beeyards, beyond the beginners level. 
Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>what book do you guys suggest for practical beekeeping?

Wicwas press has a lot of good books:
http://www.wicwas.com/

(I notice this link is not currently working. Hopefully it will be back up soon)


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Practical beekeeping? I would recommend, "The How-to Book of Beekeeping", by Richard Taylor. He not only covers most of the essential tasks of beekeeping but exudes the joy that comes from doing all such "tasks".


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazon UK  has the book "Form and Function in the Honey Bee" for 27 pounds plus 8.99 shipping turns out to be approx 70 dollars. just wanted to share the info. 
Albert I tried to send you a PM but couldn't find the 'send PM' link..


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Balhanapi,

Not sure what a PM is or how it works.

You can e-mail me at: [email protected]

Peace,
Albert


----------



## beewhisper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Albert!
I have a few beekeeping books.I would also recomend honeybee biology,and beekeeping.It is a very good book.For a beginner I would recomend the backyard beekeeper.


----------

